# 5x100 to 5x114.3? Searched, found nothing



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

I didn't find a thread about this issue. I need adapters (I think?) but idk what kind.

My current ride:
MKIV GTI 1.8t (AWP)
Montreal II's, 5x100
16"x7.5"

And I'm in the process of buying a set of 5x114.3 Mercede Hartmann E5's from a guy on the forums here.
Includes hub(centric?) rings.
17x8 et36.

So, do I simply need adapters? If so, any specific size or offset?
This is my first set of non-standard rims for any car I've owned.
I appreciate the help! :beer:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

After doing more research, I found some of the faqs here on Vortex.
Correct me if I'm wrong...
My new rims are +36et. If I bought an adapter for 5x100 to 5x114.3, which is normally +15et from what I gather... that would put my total offset at +51mm, correct? Is that too high for a MKIV GTI?
And would I have to worry about anything else? Some people in random threads on different forums have mentioned wheel bearings can go bad a lot quicker.
Thoughts, comments, or advice anyone? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## turbo4motion (Jun 12, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> After doing more research, I found some of the faqs here on Vortex.
> Correct me if I'm wrong...
> My new rims are +36et. If I bought an adapter for 5x100 to 5x114.3, which is normally +15et from what I gather... that would put my total offset at +51mm, correct? Is that too high for a MKIV GTI?
> And would I have to worry about anything else? Some people in random threads on different forums have mentioned wheel bearings can go bad a lot quicker.
> Thoughts, comments, or advice anyone? Any help is much appreciated.


No, your offset with the spacers will be 21. 
That'd be okay for the rear (you could probably even go with wider rear spacers), but you'd have quite a lot of poke at the front.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmm ok. So 21mm would be the amount the wheels would poke from standard position?

is there anyway to put the new lug pattern on without creating so much poke in the front?

Oh and thanks for the help

Tapatalkin

Would it be possible to just replace the front rotors with the new pattern?


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

actually that would have to be the entire front drive train wouldn't it? Surely there's an easier way to reduce front poke without doing all that...

Tapatalkin


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

just get a 26mm adapter all around unless you want your rears to be wider...if you just make the rear adapter a bit wider...


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Bork said:


> just get a 26mm adapter all around unless you want your rears to be wider...if you just make the rear adapter a bit wider...


Actually I saw a set of four 50mm adapters. Should I go with those? All around?


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

lol....that'd give you a et -14


----------



## turbo4motion (Jun 12, 2007)

You could possibly get away with a front offset of 21, but your tire width/profile/stretch and lowering would be critical to make it look good. And your front fenders might need to be rolled. When you've got a few spare hours, search through the vortex for pics of MkIV's with similar width/offset wheels ("stance" threads are a good place to look).

Another option is to look into having your front hubs redrilled and studded in 5x114.3 pattern. But I had a quick look at mine awhile ago when I had a similar problem, and I suspect their diameter might be too small to be safely redrilled to 5x114.3.

Alternatively, have a look at how thick the hub-mounting surfaces of your wheels are. There may be enough thickness to have a few mm's machined off the back, therefore improving the offset.

Don't buy 50mm adapters!!! You need the thinnest adapters possible for the front (which I'm sure are 15mm).


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Bork said:


> lol....that'd give you a et -14


This goes to further show my ignorance. I thought you were being sarcastic earlier so I replied sarcastically (with 50mm).
My apologies.

turbo4m, tires will be stretched next set I buy. But for now the stretch is very small, if any.
I do have coils. I have no wheel gap right now (less than a finger).
and I will roll my fenders eventually as well.

Money is pretty much my only limitation.

I'll look into the stance threads (I have before but not with this goal in mind).

Thanks for the input guys! If anybody else has anything to add, go for it! :beer:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

are you sure they are 5x114.3 because mercedes wheels are 5x112


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> are you sure they are 5x114.3 because mercedes wheels are 5x112


was about to say.............as well. 5 x 114.3 usually are JDM


----------

